# Toshiba laptop power problem



## Mark_Booth (Apr 21, 2005)

When i turn on my toshiba satellite pro laptop, the power button turns on but nothing happens, the screen stays blank and nothing else happens. The CD drive also doesnt open and I am clueless at what to do


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Pull the battery and the power for 1-2 minutes. 

Connect the AC adapter and try to power up the machine.

If it powers up, put the battery back in and keep your fingers crossed.

It is possible that it went into a sleep or hibernation mode and the battery got really low? and is unable to start?

JamesO


----------



## Mark_Booth (Apr 21, 2005)

*Memory*

It doesnt work on just AC power. I think it is a problem with the memory because the claptop powers up but nothing happen, the screen just stays black. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Pull the memory and re-install if you think this is a issue. If someone has had the memory out recently, maybe it was not re-installed and seated correctly.

Laptop memory can be tricky to get seated.

JamesO


----------



## Mark_Booth (Apr 21, 2005)

*Memory*

And how can I get the memory out and reinstall it?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

First I would go to the Toshiba support page. I am not sure which model you have? there are some differences.

Try this link to get started:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=cccgaddehgfeidecgfkceghdgngdgnn.0

Start with the product tour. My Satellite Pro memory is installed in the bottom of the machine under a cover approximately 2"x2". I assume yours is similiar?

Remove the cover and you should see either 1 or 2 memory modules. The memory is usually installed at an angle and has 2 small clips that hold it flat on the sides, usually metal clips. There may also be a small piece of plastic about the side of the memory module that is actually an insulator to keep the memory from shorting out. This needs to stay in the computer. 

The memory should be inserted sideways first, firm but gently to seat the pins, then pushed flat until locked. It is hard to describe, but just be careful. 

Look up on the Toshiba web support for your model, they probably have good info on memory installation.

Given it is a laptop and is moved a lot, it is possible someone did not have the memory fully seated and it was jarred loose?

JamesO


----------



## Mark_Booth (Apr 21, 2005)

*Memory*

My laptop is a toshiba S5200-902. I have opened the memory slot but it is impossible to take the memory out and re install it, I can only install new memory. It has 2 slots to do so. Is there anything that I can do with the memory that might get my laptop working?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Not sure where to direct you from here. You "think" it is a memory problem, but it appears you do not have any additional RAM installed in the machine. So I am confused why you think it is a memory problem.

I would do the following, take a paper clip and insert it in the CD drive drawer hole to open the drawer and make sure there is not a disc inserted the the machine it is trying to boot from.

Get on the Toshiba Support web site and see if there is a reset button on the machine and if Toshiba has any troubleshooting suggestions. 

If you repost here, you need to lay out some specific history as to what led up to this problem, how long you have had the laptop, what OS and software is installed and what the last thing the machine was doing prior to it not booting. Was the laptop dropped or damaged, did it go throught airport security, was is subjected to extreme high or low temperatures, exactly what LED's are lit and do they flash, does the machine make any beeping sounds and is there a pattern to the sounds, can you access the system bios, have you tried to boot the machine without the CD drive installed, does the battery work, is your machine a US or European market machine? 

Again, not sure where to direct you from here as there appears to be too little detail on how we got to this point.

Maybe someone else will have some suggestions as wel?.

JamesO


----------



## Mark_Booth (Apr 21, 2005)

*CD Drive*

I have tried the Cd Drive thing but there was no cd inside.

I have Windows Xp Home edition.
I went on holiday to portugal for 1 month and it was working fine, but then I tried to turn it on on the plane and i have had this problem ever since. My laptop was bought in the uk. The LED are all lit normaly. when I turn it on it shows the battery, theb status LED, the connected to AC LED and the one most to the right which I think is the Drivers LED. 
Once I turn on my laptop nothing happens apart from the LED yturning on but after about 5-10 minutes the fan starts running but things stay the same.
I dont know if there is a restart button but i dont think there is


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Self help resources:

It looks like you have a Satellite, not a Satellite Pro? This is based upon the option boxes on the Toshiba European Web site.

Manual, suggest you look for a master reset!

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_manuals.jsp?service=EU

Toshiba Europe Support Web site main page

http://www.toshiba-tro.de/

Toshiba User Forum

http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/jive3/category.jspa?categoryID=8

JamesO


----------



## Mark_Booth (Apr 21, 2005)

I have looked through the manual and have stried some stuff that was mentioned there but nothing comes up so I dont know what to do. Do you have any idea were the master reset button is?
Any new suggestios to what might be the problem here?


----------



## drb1965 (May 8, 2005)

*Same Problem*

Having the same problem with a Toshiba S1400-103
When I press the power button the power led starts to flash orange, I have tried with no battery, leaving battery to charge overnight etc. having check the previous links found that the led flashes in morse code, dot dash dot dot dash dash dash dot. translated to AUG does anyone know what this means and can it be fixed ?


----------



## FDNYBUS (May 9, 2005)

*S5200-902*

I need to replace the DVD-ROM Drive with either a DVD-ROM or a DVD/CD-RW Combo unit on a Toshiba Sattelite S5200-902.
Part sources only show a 5205 series. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thank You.


----------



## kn3call1 (May 19, 2005)

*Toshiba Satellite*

I have the same problem with power on. 
With ac adapter connected and battery installed ALL the front panel indicator lights are on as well as the lights below the power button. 
Tried removing the battery and waiting 10min then trying to power up with just the ac adapter - no luck. 
I've ordered and installed a new battery - no luck
I've help the power button down 60 seconds - no luck. 

Was using the laptop about a week ago doing basic stuff and connected to internet. Using Norton AV with auto-protect enabled. 
Computer went completely dead - no screen - no indicator lights - no fans
Like blowing a fuse?

Now when power is connected all I get are the indicator lights and any key presses - no luck.

Would appreciate any recommendations....


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you connected an external monitor?


----------



## kn3call1 (May 19, 2005)

Yes - tried again
still no luck....


----------



## D1rtmonkey (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a Toshiba S1400-103, I found this thread because I'm having the same problems. I first thought it was the hard-drive, I remember having problems with it before it refused to turn on at all. However, I cant even get into the BIOS. I occasionally get the Toshiba load screen, but only rarely. I cant boot it from USB because I cant get to that screen..


----------

